# Sternguard/Company veterans - usage and loadout in 8th edition



## Entarion

When it comes to playing I consider myself as newbie and since new edition I got confused by some changes in equipping and choosing some models.

I will try to explain what I am trying to achieve and hopefully somebody give me some suggestions.

In terms of my fluff each of my companies has 10-man veteran squad + separate command squad following it's Captain.

I have decided to use sternguard for veterans and have 40 models reserved for this.

*My conditions are:*

a) equipping always full squad (ten models)
b) usage of wide range of equipment -> every squad equipped differently
c) tactic - closer range (I will have Devastator squads for long range combat - plasma cannons, heavy bolters, lascannons)

*My questions are:*

1) Should I split the roles in squad? Example: 5 models anti-infantry, 5 models tank hunters. OR should I give them all same type weapons. Example: 2 Heavy Flamers + rest combi flamers/ flamers. OR give them all type of different weapons (plasma, melta, flamer, boltguns, heavy and so on)

2) ratio of special issues boltguns, special and heavy weapons. Example 2x Heavy, 1x Special, 2x Combi, 5x Special issue boltgun.

Good example is that I am now building squad which will use flamer weapons. For first five I considered heavy flamer, 2x combi flamer and 2x boltgun. But don't know what to take for other five I was thinking about melta in same pattern.

Also somebody suggested to me to take Company veterans instead and use sternguard only with boltguns. But Company vets are only 5-man squads and work a bit differently but I am open for any alternatives.

I have not yet seen any articles on sternguard in 8th edition so I am not entirely sure how to equip them. I am not looking for best combos. I am more like fluff player and usually equip models however I want but I don't want to build total mess this time which won't work at all.


----------



## darkreever

Entarion said:


> 1) Should I split the roles in squad? Example: 5 models anti-infantry, 5 models tank hunters. OR should I give them all same type weapons. Example: 2 Heavy Flamers + rest combi flamers/ flamers. OR give them all type of different weapons (plasma, melta, flamer, boltguns, heavy and so on)


Well since 8th edition allows you to split a squads fire across multiple targets I would say being able to go after both infantry and armour/monsters is a good idea.



Entarion said:


> 2) ratio of special issues boltguns, special and heavy weapons. Example 2x Heavy, 1x Special, 2x Combi, 5x Special issue boltgun.


Well you only have the option of up to two heavy weapons, special weapons, or heavy flamers; two heavies and a special weapon isn't going to be possible.

As far as ratio goes its all about the role(s) you want the squad to have and how your going to move them on the battlefield. Since you intend on having them at close or mid range most heavy weapons aren't going to be that worth it. Overall I'd say take 4-6 combi weapons, a single heavy or special weapon, and the rest as special issue ammo.



Entarion said:


> Also somebody suggested to me to take Company veterans instead and use sternguard only with boltguns. But Company vets are only 5-man squads and work a bit differently but I am open for any alternatives.


First, squad size apart sternguard and company veterans are functionally the same. Same points and same upgrade options, the only difference is size and who has access to special issue bolters.

That being said, special issue bolters are honestly pretty good overall; more range and better ap than the standard bolter. However as good as they may be they don't necessarily fit in with what you want.



Entarion said:


> I have not yet seen any articles on sternguard in 8th edition so I am not entirely sure how to equip them. I am not looking for best combos. I am more like fluff player and usually equip models however I want but I don't want to build total mess this time which won't work at all.


Thats because there is no one best combo. Flamers will be better at dealing with hordes, meltaguns at vehicles or monsters, and grav and plasma guns at heavy infantry.


----------



## Entarion

darkreever said:


> Well since 8th edition allows you to split a squads fire across multiple targets I would say being able to go after both infantry and armour/monsters is a good idea.


I guess that if I choose to split roles in squad I should choose weapons which are completing each other (similar stats, range..)



darkreever said:


> As far as ratio goes its all about the role(s) you want the squad to have and how your going to move them on the battlefield. Since you intend on having them at close or mid range most heavy weapons aren't going to be that worth it. Overall I'd say take 4-6 combi weapons, a single heavy or special weapon, and the rest as special issue ammo.


What minimum amount of one type of weaponry is required for it to be effective? With 1 heavy flamer and 4 combi-flamers it will be good anti-horde combination but with only 2 combi-flamers it might be much less effective.

Thinking out loud as I intended to combine flamers and meltas in one squad. Which would mean 1 Heavy-flamer, 2 combi flamers, 1x multi-melta and 2 combi-meltas, rest with bolters. Which might not be very effective ?

If I intend to build anti-horde squad they should have one type of weaponry so they get more hits and kill more models?

But in case of anti-elite-infantry (CSM, SM etc) it would be enough to have lets say 2 combi-grav and grav cannon because they would be fighting against less models.

As I wrote before I will have 4 full squads so there's plenty of combinations.

Squad one - flamers - anti horde
Squad two - meltas anti armour/monster
Squad three - anti heavy - plasma/grav combination
Squad four - heavy bolters, bolters (because I love heavy bolters)

That would cover a lot. And devastators would get lascannons, plasma cannons, missiles and all that long range weaponry. Or are devs better with some heavy weapons then sternguard ?


----------



## Old Man78

I would keep sternguard kitted out with the special issue bolter, in a x10 squad to make the most of the masterful marksmanship stratagem. I would keep heavy weapons with the dev squads, to make the most of the signum and ammo cherub. Company veterans are an extremely versatile unit, with access to melee/pistol/combi/special weapons lists, this make their price jump, but think about a squad or two popping out of drop pod or rhino with storm shields and combi weapons, or dropping out of a storm raven with an iron clad in tow


----------

